# Engine swap information!!!!!!!!



## dblagnt (Dec 8, 2005)

Wassup everybody? Anyways I got a 95 200sx with a ga16de and i want more kick out of that little unit. I've went looking around the local salvage yard and only found other ga16de and ka24 motors. Yeah i was looking to start some work on that ga16de by finding a sr20 maf but couldn't locate any at the local salvage yard. Never the less I did find that ka24 like i said. So anyways back to the initial question at hand. I was thinking of putting that ka24 in my 200sx. What type of mods do you think might have to take place to bring this idea to life?


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

if I were you I would put 95-99 nissan maxima engine.
or better find out if it will fit in your hood.

maxima engine is 3L and 100lbs lighter than KA24.


----------



## dblagnt (Dec 8, 2005)

See that's the kinda of imput i was looking for starting this thread. So if that's the case I'll ask you the same question, just pertaingin to that engine.:idhitit:


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

this forum is pretty vacant.
ask this question in Nissan Enthusiast Forums

I got very fruitful replies on that forum.


----------



## drkstr (Oct 17, 2006)

youre not gonna want to do that engine swap... youre 95 which means youre likely obdII which is not good for an engine swap if you have any sort of inspections/emissions as you will not pass.

altho the idea of a ka powered 200sx is intriguing... haha


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ka in a sentra makes much more sense than the maxima engine does. shit, a maxima HAS been put into an altima but no one has seen it run. i cant imagine one fitting into the tight engine bay of a sentra... even so, a ka is a very heavy engine. a more viable swap would be an sr20. much easier to do that swap. ill copy this thread into the proper forum and see how it goes.


----------



## dblagnt (Dec 8, 2005)

*hmmm... i gues that is what's up*

Thanx a lot guys but i know you guys have more info on it i am leaning towards the ka motor cause i here it has similair potential to the sr20 but I can't seem to find any around the local salvage yards that's why i'm shying away from the sr20 idea. I'll keep looking around locally but also i'm trying to keep my budget low so i can put it back into the project. I know for a fact, that sr20 motor ain't going to be released for cheap. The secrete is out about that thing a long time ago.


----------

